# 30 Gallon rebuild



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Starting a journal up for my 30 gallon.I have a few more plants to add to it,and am hoping to get it setup today.Its draining,and will be moved to a more viewable place.

I am sure some of you have read that i got a great deal on an older 30 gallon(Gotta love MILs,lol)So i will be using the stand from it,along with the glass hood.This way i can add an extra light strip to it(Now will be up to 1 WPG,lol)Still not as bright as i would like,but will have to do at least for now.

The stand is wrought iron and very sturdy.I was afraid of the top heaviness,considering i have cats and dont want it to get pulled down by them.

A LPS decided to sell his fish supplies so i got a HUGE crypt some rotala,vals and microsword for 12 bucks.(Again gotta love MIL,as she leant me the money till tax time)

The microsword and most of the rotalas are in the 25,amd the bulk of the crypt and the vals will go into this build for the mahachais.

I do have a problem though,the light that came with the other 30 gallon,holds a 20W T8.The thing is,the plastic housing (The white part that holds the bulb and starter)kinda crumbled.So i ill now be trying to find a way to fix this.Pics soon.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Doesn't sound like the light will be hard to fix if you wanted to keep the look it has and didn't want to get a different light setup. You may be able to gut pieces from a similar light you may have lying aroud. I have a few old tank lights that may be the same size.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

UPdate:
I am such a bad journal keeper.I really got a bad grade in my english class simply because I didnt write a journal.

On to the tank.I promise pictures tomorrow.I have housed in there,my mahachais.They constantly breed.No viable fry because rival females will go nest diving.No worries,they eat well,and as soon as my plants grow better,they will have more hidey spots.Its so bare compared to the 25.Plants consist of several vals,a crypt I was able to split into two,and some willow hygro and java moss.I traded some bettas for a rena filstar XP2,I am getting tomorrow.I love bartering.Anyhow,I am excited to try this canister out.Ive read really good and really bad.We will see tomorrow,lol.Just hope the fish dont get blown all over.I think it has a control valve.Hope so anyhow.

What else.....Well, I guess the pics and all tomorrow.So yeah,lol.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I keep redoing this thing.Finally think I am happy enough to show it.I have my female HM in here,but they will spawn so I had to isolate her.





Please excuse the background.Without it the mahachais go stir crazy.one day Ill paint the back black.Or blue.Anyhow,enjoy.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

nice looking tank! any more updates?


----------

